
“No handshakes, please” (Feb 2020) - ikarandeep
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/13/21128209/coronavirus-fears-contagion-how-infection-spreads
======
javagram
Well, the guy who ordered the hazmat suit had the right idea it looks like.

I remember reading balajis take apart this article on twitter soon after it
was written.
[https://twitter.com/balajis/status/1228447944287932416](https://twitter.com/balajis/status/1228447944287932416)

We should have paid more attention then...

